# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  Hitman Blood Money

## جسر الحياة

الســــــــــــــــلام عليكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


أهلا وسهلا بكم


 :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18): 



أحضرت لكـــــــــــم اليوم إحدى أجمل وأروع ألعاب القتال المسلح والقنص والعصابات .. وهي من أشهر الألعاب في مثل هذا المجال ...

 وهنا آخر إصدار من هذا اللعبه الشهيرة .. أتمنى أن تنال إعجابكم ... 




HITMAN BLOOD MONEY











*اقل متطلبات التشغيل*  


 *OPERATING SYSTEM*: *Microsoft Windows 2000/ Microsoft Windows XP (admin r**ights required) 95/98/ME/NT not supported.*
*CPU : Pentium 4 1.5 GHz or Athlon XP *****alent*
*RAM : 512MB system Memory*
*GRAPHICS : Direct3D 9 compliant cards supporting pixel shader 2.0 (nVidia GeForce FX or ATi Radeon 9500)*
*SOUND : DirectX compatible sound card*
*DVD-ROM : DVD-ROM drive*
*HARD DRIVE : 5 GB Free Space*
*INPUT DEVICES : Keyboard and mouse*   
 


*للتحميل * 





كراك   ( torrent  )   

هنا



 وشــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــرا




 :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):

----------


## jasoom

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## أيمن تميم

[align=center]مشكووور
والله اللعبة حلوة بس مش كاملة :SnipeR (99): [/align]

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلموووو كتير ع اللعبة

----------

